# retinguts



## soundbeans

Hi everybody/hola a todos....

Could somebody please translate the word "retinguts" into english for me?

This is the original sentence.

Quatre catalans retinguts a Oaxaca acusats d'escàndol públic denuncien  maltractaments físics, psicòlogics i sexuals

Actually if you could translate the whole sentence into english that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## jester.

It should be:

_Four Catalans who have been arrested in Oaxaca and are accused of causing offence denounce physic, psychologic and sexual maltreatments.


~~~
_

By the way, in such a context I would have expected "detinguts" instead of "retinguts". Any comments on this (also in Spanish and Catalan) are appreciated.


----------



## soundbeans

Grácias por la traducción


----------



## betulina

jester. said:


> By the way, in such a context I would have expected "detinguts" instead of "retinguts". Any comments on this (also in Spanish and Catalan) are appreciated.



Me too.  Crec que en el llenguatge col·loquial, de cada dia, vaja, diríem "detinguts", però mira què diu el diccionari:



> *retenir*
> 3 DR  Arrestar. El van retenir dos dies a la comissaria.



De tota manera, sembla com si amb "retenir" fos alguna cosa temporal, amb un límit de temps. 

A veure què hi diuen els altres.


----------



## Dixie!

Estic amb la Betu. Retenir sona a quelcom temporal


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Sí, retenir sona a temporal. Jo diria que "detenir" es fa servir quan hi ha alguna acusació concreta i "retenir" és quan estan investigant o verificant alguna cosa (els passaports per exemple).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, en un país democràtic les detencions també haurien de ser d'una durada temporal molt limitada.


----------



## soundbeans

Ok ok thank you everybody for answering my question..... BUT..... i cannot understand what you are saying!! I don't speak catalan!!

Can you explain in english por favooooooooorr???

Grácies.


----------



## Antpax

ampurdan said:


> Bé, en un país democràtic les detencions també haurien de ser d'una durada temporal molt limitada.


 
Hola,

No sóc advocat, però crec que segón la llei espanyola no pots ser retingut més de 24 hores sens que et posen abans un jutge que decidirà si ets detingut o no.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Amandla

and what do you all think about the use of " have been kept" instead of "arrested"?


----------



## betulina

soundbeans said:


> Ok ok thank you everybody for answering my question..... BUT..... i cannot understand what you are saying!! I don't speak catalan!!


  Hi, soundbeans,  We were discussing about the proper use of "retinguts" here. It sounds as it is something temporal, while with "detinguts" should imply a longer period.


----------



## ampurdan

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> No sóc advocat, però crec que segón la llei espanyola no pots ser retingut més de 24 hores sens que et posen abans un jutge que decidirà si ets detingut o no.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Jo no ho tinc entès així. El que anomenes "retenció" és el que jo entenc per detenció i el que anomenes "detenció" seria més aviat presó preventiva per decisió judicial. (Aquí hi ha una explicació). De manera que a Espanya una detenció legal podria durar, com a molt, 72 hores.

I think here "retinguts" is used as a synonim of "detinguts", or perhaps because they don't want to state there opinion about the lawfulness of the detention... If it is so, I think Amandla's suggestion would work.


----------



## Beansof57

Hola a tots,

A l'anglès britànic la policia fa servir l'expressió "to be held for questioning" no n'estic segur de les implicacions legals exactes ni el temps concret que pot durar aquesta condició de "retingut". 

"To help the police with their enquiries" pot, o no, incluir temps d'estada no voluntari en les dependències policials.

En el cas concret dels catalans a Mèjic, la expressió "being held" sería el més adient.

Salutacions,


----------



## Lumia

ampurdan said:


> Jo no ho tinc entès així. El que anomenes "retenció" és el que jo entenc per detenció i el que anomenes "detenció" seria més aviat presó preventiva per decisió judicial. (Aquí hi ha una explicació). De manera que a Espanya una detenció legal podria durar, com a molt, 72 hores.


 
La "retenció" legalment no existeix i és un concepte que es va inventar la policia quan volia detenir algú però legalment no podia i/o volia detenir-lo però no li garantien els drets que la detenció suposa (accés a un advocat, per exemple).


----------

